# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Budgie με ποδάγρα ? Μάλλον.

## Stephen

Καλησπέρα σας

Τη προηγούμενη βδομάδα μου έφεραν κάποιοι φίλοι μου τη Snow.
Είναι θηλύκια και φαίνεται να έχει ποδάγρα σύμφωνα με τις ενδείξεις στο χαλινό, στο ράμφος και μάλλον στα πόδια.
Ο χαλινός είναι καφές (μάλλον ήταν σε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο) ή έχει κακάδι από κάτι ?
Το ράμφος έχει κάτι άσπρα σημάδια και στα πόδια φαίνεται να ξεφλουδίζουν...αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος
Σας παραθέτω τις φωτογραφίες από το Google Drive που τις έχω ανεβάσει. Για να με βοηθήσετε...

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...RzQ&authuser=0

Οι φίλοι μου την αγόρασαν από pet shop και όχι από εκτροφέα, είναι ήσυχη και κάθεται πολλές ώρες με φουσκωμένα τα πούπουλα και κυρίως στη ταΐστρα. 
Ενημερωτικά έχω και άλλον ένα budgie (αρσενικός), και ακολουθώ τη καραντίνα αυτό το καιρό (είμαι στη 7η μέρα) και είναι σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά.
Όταν θεραπεύσουμε τη Snow θα προσπαθήσω να τους βάλω και για αναπαραγωγή. 
Επίσης έχω τα πιο πολλά φάρμακα που θεραπεύουν τη ποδάγρα, καθώς παλιά είχε και ο αρσενικός και θεραπεύτηκε σύμφωνα με τις δικές σας συμβουλές.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## vasilis.a

το ραμφος και ο χαλινος ειναι μια χαρα.τα ποδια της δεν φαινονται.μην βαλεις τιποτα!!αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι ειναι κακοκεφη.ετσι ειναι ολη μερα>>?αν ναι δεν δειχνει να ειναι καλα στην υγεια της.δειξεμας κουτσουλιες και κοιλια.τι τροφη της δινεις?

----------


## Stephen

Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά !!

Με συγχωρήτε που άργησα, αλλά πραγματικά δεν προλάβαινα αυτές τις μέρες.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και έχω να προσθέσω τα εξής:

Η Snow από όσο έχω δει (γιατί δυστυχώς λείπω πολλές ώρες από το σπίτι) εξακολουθεί και είναι κακόκεφη και γενικώς να κάθεται τις πιο πολλές ώρες σε ένα σημείο. Όχι πως όταν ακούει τον αρσενικό από το άλλο κλουβί δεν απαντάει στα καλέσματα του... Μουρμουρίσει όταν ακούει μουσική....κτλ. 
Τρώει αρκετά, αλλά σήμερα το πρωί πρόσεξα πως έβγαλε (ξέρασε ) μέρος της τροφής της και έβγαλε 2-3 σπόρους από το στόμα της. Έκανε μια περίεργη κίνηση με το λαιμό της και τα έβγαλε. 
Προσπάθησα να βγάλω φωτογραφία τη κοιλιά της, όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες στον ίδιο σύνδεσμο, αλλά δεν παρατήρησα κάτι (γενικώς σκουρόχρωμη απόχρωση έχει η κοιλιά της)
Έχω βγάλει και φωτογραφίες από κουτσουλιές και τη τροφή της. Της δίνω κλασικό μείγμα σπόρων από budgie. Επίσης του δίνω που και που σπόρους με φύτρο και λαχανικά

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...RzQ&authuser=0

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα και άμα είναι να βγάλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι !!!

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε πρεπει να διαπιστωσεις αν ηταν πραγματικος εμετος ή κινηση ταισματος που κανουν οταν φλετραρουν το ταιρι τους 

Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι μακρινες και η κοιλια δεν φαινεται οπως εχεις βγαλει τη φωτο 

Αν ειναι πραγματικος εμετος ,πρεπει να κινηθεις γρηγορα

----------


## Stephen

Καλημέρα

Έχω βάλει άλλες τρεις φωτογραφίες από τη κοιλιά. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...RzQ&authuser=0

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι αλλά στη μέση της κοιλιάς είναι σαν να είναι ένα ίσιο εξόγκωμα. Οι πιο έμπειροι μπορούν να απαντήσουν. Δεν ξέρω πόσο καλά ακόμα να πάρω φωτογραφίες από τη κοιλιά.
Για τις κουτσουλιές θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες γιατί βάζω άμμο κάτω και τις καλύπτει. Πάντως κάποιες είδα σήμερα το πρωί δεν ήταν και εντελώς στεγνές.
Από κάτω είναι λερωμένη και δεν είναι καθαρή. 
Το πρωί που την είδα στην ουσία δεν ήθελε να ξυπνήσει και εξακολουθούσε να κοιμάται (με το κεφάλι μέσα στη πλάτη και φουσκωμένα τα πούπουλα). Γενικώς έχει τη τάση και θέλει συνέχεια να κλείνει τα μάτια της και να κοιμάται.
Αυτό συνεχίζεται και τώρα και κάθεται ήσυχη στα κλαδιά και κυρίως στη ταΐστρα γιατί ευτυχώς τρώει..... 
Όσο για τον εμετό δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω αν ήταν όντως εμετός και όχι κίνηση για τάισμα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έμοιαζε με τη κίνηση αυτή που ταΐζονται. Σκέτοι σπόροι είναι πάντως σχεδόν ξεροί !!  
Νομίζω πως χρειαζόμαστε πτηνίατρο

Δημήτρη, από το φόρουμ έχω δει πως υπάρχει ένας πτηνίατρος στη περιοχή σου και σκέφτομαι να την πάω εκεί, εκτός αν που πείτε τι να κάνω.
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας Βασίλη και Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε δεν ξερω σε ποιον αναφερεσε (δεν ειναι ενας ) αλλα σημερα πιστευω θα ειναι κλειστα 

αν δεν βρεις καποιον ,τοτε μου λες για να παρεις καποια αντιβιωση απο φαρμακειο .Ψαξε για την cotrim σε σιροπι αν χρειαστει ,εκτος αν εχεις ηδη καποια στο σπιτι οποτε ξεκινας αυτη και μου την λες μην την αλλαξεις στην πορεια 

Δεν φαινεται η φωτο .δεν ανοιγει

θα ξαναμπω καποια στιγμη μεσημερι

----------


## Stephen

Αυτά που έχω είναι για ακάρεα Podagrine και Epithol και έχω pinex spot on για εκτοπαράσιτα και το Pulmosan. 
Κάνουν αυτά... προς το παρών δεν έχω βρει κάποιον πτηνίατρο από αύριο αν είναι θα βρω.
Το cotrim αν το βρω πως το χορηγώ (δοσολογίες κτλ) ?
Επίσης έχω βάλει και φωτογραφίες από κουτσουλιές (στον ίδιο σύνδεσμο που έχω βάλει και τις υπόλοιπες)

* Ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος στο πρώτο Post λειτουργεί καλύτερα

----------


## jk21

Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ μακροσκοπικα .Η κοιλια δεν φαινεται στις φωτο .Το πουλι ομως δεν δειχνει καλα .

Να το τοποθετησεις κοντα σε θερμοπομπο ή αλλο θερμαντικο σωμα ,να εχει θερμοκρασια τουλαχιστον 27 β τοπικα  .Ειναι σημαντικοτερο και απο το φαρμακο

Eπειδη δεν φαινεται απο την κουτσουλια σιγουρο γαστρεντερικο ,θα ελεγα να μην παρεις cotrim αλλα 

vibramycin σιροπι http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/vibramycin

 επισης απο φαρμακειο που ειναι κυριως για αναπνευστικα αλλα εχει καποια δραση και σε γαστρεντερικα   .Αλλιως περιμενεις για πτηνιατρο .Αν δωσεις αντιβιωση ,για κουτσουλιες τουλαχιστον δεν μπορεις να κανεις καλλιεργεια για μικροβια 

Αν επιλεξεις να δωσεις αντιβιωση ,τοτε μου το λες και σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια

----------


## Stephen

Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω αύριο πτηνίατρο αλλιώς πάω και παίρνω το Vibramycin.
Έχω βάλει τη λάμπα του γραφείου τώρα πάνω από το κλουβί για τη θερμοκρασία.
Πιο πριν την βρήκα και στο πάτω του κλουβιού και κοιμόταν, την ανέβασα πάνω τώρα σε κλαδί.

----------


## jk21

ειδα στο πμ ποιον εννοεις 

σου στελνω με πμ και το κινητο που βρηκα στη σελιδα του για εκτακτες αναγκες ,γιατι νομιζω ειναι υπερεπειγον να σου πει τις πρωτες κινησεις απο σημερα στο τηλ .Το πουλι ισως δεν εχει πολυ χρονο  ....

----------


## Stephen

Πείρα τηλ. τον κτηνίατρο που μου έστειλες και μου είπε να ψιλαφήσω τη κοιλιά του (δίπλα από το κεντρικό εξόγκωμα που περιέγραψα) και να καταλάβω αν είναι αδύνατο ή όχι το παπαγαλάκι. Αν δλδ έχει αρκετό κρέας.  Προς το παρών δεν έχω καταλάβει. Θα προσπαθήσω και αύριο και θα ξανά-επικοινωνήσω

----------


## vasilis.a

ηδη περασαν πολλες μερες..ειναι επειγον να δει το πουλακι καποιος.θα πρεπει αυριο πρωι πρωι να το παρεις και να πας να το δει εστω και κτηνιατρος.

----------


## Stephen

Καλημέρα σας

Σύμφωνα και με τις συμβουλές του πτηνίατρου πλέον έχω αρχίσει χορήγηση Vibramycin και από χτες έχω μια λάμπα γραφείου πάνω από το κλουβί. Χτες ήταν σαφώς πιο ορεξάτη και έτρωγε για πολύ ώρα φαγητό. ( Μέχρι που έβγαλε και ήχους).
Αυτό είναι σημαντικό γιατί έχει αδυνατίσει αρκετά τελικά.....Σήμερα θα την παρακολουθήσω γιατί τη νύχτα έσβησα τη λάμπα και τώρα πάλι είναι κουρνιασμένη σε ένα σημείο. Ελπίζω όσο περνάει η ώρα να γίνει καλύτερα πάλι. 
Από ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να έχω συνεχώς ανοιχτή τη λάμπα... Σωστά?

----------


## jk21

> Να το τοποθετησεις κοντα σε θερμοπομπο ή αλλο θερμαντικο σωμα ,να εχει θερμοκρασια τουλαχιστον 27 β τοπικα  .Ειναι σημαντικοτερο και απο το φαρμακο


ειναι σαφες και σημαντικοτατο .Ο γιατρος ειδε το πουλακι; πινει νερο ; το φαρμακο χορηγειται στο στομα ή στο νερο;

----------


## Stephen

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να την πάω στο ιατρείο καθώς κανένας δεν δεχόταν ή δεν απαντούσαν. οπότε αν χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα, από αύριο θα πρέπει να την πάω. Το φάρμακο μου είπε χορηγείται από το στόμα μια φορά την ημέρα. Ευτυχώς νερό πίνει

----------


## Stephen

Τελικά η επίσημη διάγνωση είναι «αναπνευστική λοίμωξη». Ο κτηνίατρος μου είπε να συνεχίσω την αντιβίωση που ξεκίνησα για 7 μέρες και μετά να ξανά-επικοινωνήσω. Η λάμπα που έχω βάλει μέρα-νύχτα κάνει πολύ καλό και όντως το budgie-ακι φαίνεται να είναι ελαφρώς καλύτερα. Θα σας ενημερώνω για τη πορεία της ανάρρωσης (αν θέλετε) . Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα θελουμε !

----------


## Stephen

Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά !!

Η παπαγαλίνα πλέον έχει σαφώς μια πιο ικανοποιητική συμπεριφορά. δλδ καθαρίζεται πιο συχνά, τρώει, πίνει νερό, βγάζει ήχους, παίζει και δεν κοιμάται τόσο συχνά την ημέρα. Την έχω όλη μέρα και νύχτα κάτω από τη λάμπα και προσπαθώ να διατηρώ τη θερμοκρασία κοντά στα επιθυμητά. Κάθε πρωί τη δίνω την αντιβίωση μέχρι μεθαύριο που θα μιλήσω με τη κτηνίατρο πάλι. Εξαίρεση  ήταν ίσως η  σημερινή ημέρα όπου ήταν πολύ πιο ήσυχη και δεν είχε όρεξη για πολλά πολλά. Από «πίσω» εξακολουθεί να μην είναι καθαρή και τη βλέπω και προσπαθεί να καθαριστεί σε αυτό το σημείο πιο πολύ. Επίσης σήμερα από τις 13:00 περίπου μέχρι τώρα 20:30 μόνο 2 κουτσουλίες έχει κάνει, ενώ έχει φάει κανονικά σήμερα. Τέλος τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες πάει και σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα και κοιμάται κρεμασμένη ακριβώς κάτω από τη λάμπα (προφανώς θέλει ακόμα πιο πολύ ζέστη....). Σχετικά με τις λάμπες τώρα... χρησιμοποιώ μια λάμπα γραφείου. Προτείνετε να αγοράσω μια λάμπα κόκκινη θερμαντική καλύτερα? Επίσης διάβασα πως πρέπει να διατηρώ την υγρασία υψηλά (για το φτέρωμα...), αυτό το επιτυγχάνω αν βάλω ένα μπολάκι μέσα στο κλουβί?

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## jk21

για λαμπα αν θες να παρεις κατι να εχεις και για το μελλον αν ασθενει το πουλι ,το καλυτερο ειναι κεραμικη ειδικη για τεραριουμ ερπετων χωρις να βγαζει φως ,μονο θερμοτητα 

η εμμονη για πιθανη διαρροια ,παρα το φαρμακο ,δειχνει οτι ισως εχεις θεμα παραλληλο με μυκητες ή κοκκιδια .Θα μιλησετε και με το γιατρο και βλεπουμε .Το vibramycin μπορει να μην ειναι εξειδικευμενο για γαστρεντερικα και ειναι κυριως για αναπνευστικα ,αλλα ειναι ευρεους φασματος και πιανει συχνα και γαστρεντερικα .Δεν νομιζω λοιπον στα γαστρεντερικα προβληματα ,η αιτια να ειναι μικροβιο

----------


## Stephen

Μίλησα σήμερα με τη κτηνίατρο και είπα όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν και μου είπε πως να συνεχίσω για άλλες τρεις μέρες την αντιβίωση (να συμπληρώσω 10 μέρες δηλαδή) και μετά για δυο βδομάδες να βάζω πολυβιταμίνες στο νερό . Πάντως γενικά είναι καλύτερα, τρώει , πίνει νερό, ζωηρεύει που και που, απλώς ακόμα κάθεται κάποιες ώρες με φουσκωμένα τα πούπουλα και μετά «ξαναξυπνάει». Είναι πάντως αδύνατο το παπαγαλάκι (στη κοιλία φαίνεται το κεντρικό κόκκαλο) και σκεφτόμουν να βάλω τα στικάκια που πουλάνε στα καταστήματα για να πάρει λίγο βάρος αυτές τις μέρες ή θεωρέιτε πως είναι εντελώς αχρείαστα για τον οργανισμό τους. Αν όχι σκεφτόμουν και για το millet. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

περι φαρμακων ,ακολουθεις οτι σου ειπε ο γιατρος ,ασχετα αν εχω τις ενστασεις που σου ειπα .Αν δεν υπαρξει σημαντικη επιδεινωση ,δεν  μπορω να επιμεινω σε κατι οταν το πουλι παρακολουθειται απο γιατρο 

ουτε να το σκεφτεις για στικ με ζαχαρες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

αν ειναι αδυνατο και τρωει κανναβουρι ,δωσε κανναβουρι  εξτρα

----------


## Stephen

Γεια σας και πάλι !

Η χορήγηση αντιβίωσης τη σταμάτησα (ακολουθήθηκε για 10 μέρες) και από χτες το μόνο που κάνω είναι να ανανεώνω το νερό με πολυβιταμίνες κάθε 2 μέρες. Η παπαγαλίνα φαίνεται καλύτερα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχει πάντα καλή διάθεση. Καθαρίζεται, τρώει και κανναβούρι και τη τροφή της και καρότο που μόλις έβαλα, αλλά μετά ξαφνικά στέκεται για κάποια ώρα σε ένα σημείο και ηρεμεί κλείνοντας τα μάτια. Έβαλα και θερμαντική λάμπα πλέον σε απόσταση 20 εκ. από το κλουβί (είναι μεγάλο το κλουβί και μπορεί και να πηγαίνει όπου θέλει). Να πω επίσης και ότι καθαρίζεται συχνά και από «πίσω» καθώς νομίζω πλέον ότι δεν έχει διάρροια, απλά είναι δύσκολο να καθαριστεί τελείως !

----------


## jk21

οι πολυβιταμινες σαφεστατα και αυστηροτατα καθε μια μερα αλλαγη και αν θες το μεγιστο της αποδοσης ,ακομα και πιο νωρις 

βαλε κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι να τις δουμε 

αν μπορεις βαλε ενα βιντεο να δουμε τη συμπεριφορα της ,χωρις τη θερμαντικη λαμπα για κανενα τεταρτο ,ωστε να την δουμε χωρις να παρεχεται εξτρα θερμοτητα

----------


## Stephen

Βάζω τις φωτογραφίες από τις κουτσουλιές και επειδή το αρχείο του βίντεο είναι μεγάλο, ψάχνω να δω πως θα το μικρύνω ή κόψω και να σας το παρουσιάσω.

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει διαρροια .Νορμαλ φαινονται 

Αν ειναι υψηλης αναλυσης ,μπορεις να το κανεις    .flv με εναν free converter

----------


## Stephen

Ήρθε η ώρα και για το Βίντεο : Διευκρινήσεις 

1) Η Snow γύρω από το ράμφος της έχει ακόμα λεκέδες από το φάρμακο (είναι κόκκινο χρώμα) για αυτό μη παραξενευτείτε. 
2) Ακούγονται και ήχοι από τον αρσενικό budgie (Που δεν φαίνεται στο πλάνο). Δεν βγάζει ήχους μόνο η Σnow δηλαδή.

Γενικώς όπως θα δείτε φαίνεται αρκετά καλύτερα. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι εκ το προτέρων.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα δειχνει σε συμπεριφορα

----------


## Stephen

Οπότε συνεχίζω για άλλες 11 μέρες (2 βδομάδες συνολικά) τη καθημερινή χρήση πολυβιταμινών και μετά την βάζω μαζί με τον αρσενικό ? (καθώς θα έχουν περάσει παράλληλα και οι 40 μέρες καραντίνας.)
Τη λάμπα θέρμανσης να την αφήσω ακόμα ανοιχτή ή δεν χρειάζεται πλέον ?

Φυσικά δεν εφησυχάζομαι και παρακολουθώ τη συμπεριφορά της τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## jk21

για το θεμα της καραντινας ,γνωμη μου ειναι να ρωτηθει ο γιατρος 

βιταμινες ναι να του δωσεις ,γιατι το vibramycin και τοσες ημερες ,σιγουρα εχει επιβαρυνει το πουλακι

τη λαμπα να την αφαιρεσεις και να δεις τη συμπεριφορα του μετα ,αν κρυωνει

----------


## Stephen

Η Snow φαίνεται πλέον μια χαρά...  :Anim 19: Σε γενικές γραμμές συμπεριφέρεται όπως και στο video. 
Βέβαια σε σχέση με τον αρσενικό που είναι υγιέστατος παρατηρώ κάποιες διαφορές στο θέμα χαλάρωσης...καθώς εκείνος είναι πάντα στη τσίτα.
Το ρώτησα και αυτό τη κτηνίατρο, και μου είπε πως λογικά είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα. 
Ρώτησα και για τη καραντίνα που ακολουθώ και αν μπορώ να τους βάλω μαζί επιτέλους και μου είπε πως είμαστε οκ!!!!
Θα την παρακολουθήσω τις επόμενες μέρες και μου είπε πως αν ξανακάνει χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες να βάλω τη λάμπα.
Εγώ θα τους βάλω μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά με διαχωριστικό για αρχή.... για να μην υπάρξουν ζήλιες κτλ με το φαΐ (πιο πολύ ). Τι λέτε εσείς ? 
Ευχαριστώ !!!!  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καθαρά στο θέμα της γνωριμίας, αν δεν έχουν βρεθεί ξανά στο ίδιο κλουβί τα δύο πουλάκια, τότε καλά θα κάνεις να τα έχεις με το διαχωριστικό για ένα διάστημα όπως λες για να μπορέσουν να γνωριστούν!

----------


## Stephen

Για κάποιο λόγο επιμένω και στην αρχική μου τοποθέτηση πως η Snow έχει και ακάρεα ή scully face. Δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες καθώς πιστεύω πως από αυτά που έχω δει ως τώρα ισχύει....

----------


## jk21

η συγκεκριμενη φωτο ,δειχνει 100 % ακαρεα

----------


## Stephen

Ευχαριστώ !! Να ξεκινήσω με podagrine ? Γιατί όλα τα υπόλοιπα φάρμακα που έχω δυστυχώς έχουν λήξει (epithol και pulmosan). Ή να παω να πάρω το  pulmosan για πιο δραστικά μέτρά?

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις podagrine ακολουθωντας ακριβως τις οδηγιες για εφαρμογη και επαναληψη

----------


## serafeim

ναι σιγουρα ακαρεα

----------


## Stephen

Καλησπέρα σας και πάλι

Επανέρχομαι μετά από καιρό καθώς τα μικροπροβληματάκια της παπαγαλίνας συνεχίζονται. Έχει εμφανιστεί πάνω από τον χαλινό ένα εξόγκωμα - καρούμπαλο όπως θα δείτε στη φωτογραφία. Τι είναι αυτό ??? Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι κάτι απλό και είναι από το ξύσιμο του αρσενικού budgie.
Παράλληλα συνεχίζω τη θεραπεία για τα ακέρεα με το podagrine και είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα από ότι στην αρχή. Κατά τ' άλλα  είναι ζωηρή και παίζει όλη την ώρα και με τα παιχνίδια και με τον αρσενικό.

----------


## Stephen

Ξέρει κανείς ??  :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

ειναι μαλακο σαν μερος του δερματος (σπυρι ) ή σκληρο (κατι σαν υπερκερατωση ) ; καλυπτει τα ρουθουνια ή οχι  (αν ναι ειναι ρινολιθος ) ; 

αν κοιταξεις το πουλι εσωτερικα στο στομα και ειδικα στο πανω μερος του ,βλεπεις τιποτα λευκα ή λευκοκιτρινα σημαδια ή σωματιδια;

----------


## Stephen

Δεν έχει κανένα σημάδι εσωτερικά στο στόμα ούτε σωματίδια... Το καρούμπαλο είναι μαλακό και είναι σαν σπυρί. Ευτυχώς και δεν καλύπτει τα ρουθούνια. 
Το μόνο κακό από όλα αυτά...ελπίζω να μην έχει πάλι κάτι το πουλί είναι πως πλέον φοβάται πιο πολύ το χέρι μου από ότι στην αρχή...  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Ειτε πτηνιατρο για αφαιρεση ειτε αν δεν  ειναι εφικτο ,με καθε ρισκο (δεν σου εγγυωμαι ) αφηνεις βελονα 10 λεπτα μεσα σε betadine και μετα αφου απολυμανεις τα χερια σου (να τα πλυνεις πρωτα και να αλοιψεις betadine να στεγνωσει ) του τρυπας την κυστη να βγει το υγρο .Απο το πρωι της ιδιας μερας εχεις ξεκινησει στο νερο του 1 ml baytril στα 100 νερου και συνεχιζεις για μια 5 μερες ,για να μην επιμολυνθει 

Αν υπαρξει εντονη αιμοραγια ριξε corn flour στο σημειο 

Σου ξαναλεω ομως οτι ειναι επικινδυνο .Αν θες ξεκινα πρωτα φαρμακο ,μηπως μειωθει σε καποιες μερες

----------


## Stephen

Λοιπόν

Την πήγα στο κτηνίατρο τη παπαγαλίνα και μου έγραφε θεραπεία για μια βδομάδα. Μου πρότεινε να βάζω πάνω στο σπυρί Tobrex Roll(κολλύριο)  2 φορές την ημέρα και στο νερό 10 σταγόνες Aviomycine με αλλαγή νερού κάθε μέρα.
Πράγματι την ακολούθησα τη θεραπεία και πλέον έχει εξαφανιστεί το σπυρί και είναι σχεδόν επιφανειακό. Τη σταμάτησα πριν 4 μέρες και όλα δείχνουν εντάξει ως τώρα!!!

----------


## jk21

τελικα δειχνει να ηταν κυστη απο φλεγμονη για αγνωστο λογο και απορροφηθηκε με την αντιβιωση και μαλιστα ηπια αντιβιωση (μαλλον η τοπικη η τομπραμυκινη εκανε τη δουλεια ) 

ευχαριστα νεα ,μπραβο !!!

----------


## Stephen

Σε μόλυνση μου είπε πως μάλλον οφειλόταν, από κάποιο ξύσιμο ίσως με το ποδαράκι της. Επίσης μου είπε πως τα ακάρεα είχαν υποχωρήσει και ότι δεν χρειάζεται άλλη θεραπεία.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις συμβουλές
Και καλό Πάσχα !!!!

----------

